# Does an oil-powered boiler's fuel pump make a high-pitched whine when it's about to fail?



## mrblint (11 mo ago)

We have a Riello burner on our boiler and the pump is about 10 years old. In the past two days it has begun to make a whining sound when it comes on. It sounds like someone in the neighborhood five or six houses away is sawing a wooden plank on table saw. Is it possible to diagnose by sound? If so, I'll try to find a site where I can upload a recording of the sound.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes,
a couple of things:
-does it sound like they’re cutting a hardwood or softwood?
-Does it sound more like a 40 tooth general purpose blade, or a 80 tooth finishing blade?
-Also what brand is the table saw?

Please record the sound and upload it to YouTube, so we can hear it.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Logtec said:


> Yes,
> a couple of things:
> -does it sound like they’re cutting a hardwood or softwood?
> -Does it sound more like a 40 tooth general purpose blade, or a 80 tooth finishing blade?
> ...


Are we talking dimensional lumber, or plywood?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

mrblint said:


> We have a Riello burner on our boiler and the pump is about 10 years old. In the past two days it has begun to make a whining sound when it comes on. It sounds like someone in the neighborhood five or six houses away is sawing a wooden plank on table saw. Is it possible to diagnose by sound? If so, I'll try to find a site where I can upload a recording of the sound.


What does your master say? His job is to teach you. If I were you I’d be looking at finding a new hvac company to work for. Just my two cents.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Usually when they start to make that noise they’re just breaking in.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

mrblint said:


> We have a Riello burner on our boiler and the pump is about 10 years old. In the past two days it has begun to make a whining sound when it comes on. It sounds like someone in the neighborhood five or six houses away is sawing a wooden plank on table saw. Is it possible to diagnose by sound? If so, I'll try to find a site where I can upload a recording of the sound.


It depends.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I guess you didn't sharpen the blades. Dull blades whine and lament...🎻


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

usually the high pitched whine comes from the homeowner when they have to pay us to fix the problem.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> usually the high pitched whine comes from the homeowner when they have to pay us to fix the problem.


Bam case closed no further comments your honor!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mrblint said:


> We have a Riello burner on our boiler and the pump is about 10 years old. In the past two days it has begun to make a whining sound when it comes on. It sounds like someone in the neighborhood five or six houses away is sawing a wooden plank on table saw. Is it possible to diagnose by sound? If so, I'll try to find a site where I can upload a recording of the sound.



Definitely post it on Youtube. We can crosscheck against tablesaw videos already on Youtube.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

If you can stick a wiener in it and it stops instantly then it’s a Saw stop.


----------

